# Another RRP question



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Was wondering how may of you are sending employees to the class? I'll be attending the eight hour class myself shortly, but was thinking about sending my two lead painters also. 

I'm on most jobs myself, and could meet the requirements without sending anyone but thought it might help with "buy in". 

I haven't said a word to the crew about this yet, as I wanted to be fully informed myself by the class as to the requirements of the new law. I'm anticipating a bit of moaning and groaning and thought the class might reinforce the new procedures we will be enacting.

So what says you? Sending any guys?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not attending, but am sending Rob and the foreman, may send the part timer later. I think having them all educated will be better. 
Remember, the certificate belongs to the employee, so if they leave, it goes. 

Does your State require any continuing education for Licensure?
This may count for that and possibly a WCF discount.

Ya, not what you'd call a silver lining!


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have been wondering the same thing myself and already told one of my painters he will be taking a class as well, after I have taken it. Class is booked and would like to have him take it at same time.


----------

